# Did any of you have different 2ww symptoms with different pregnancies?



## unicornwish

Hi ladies 
My question is for anyone who has had more than one pregnancy, did u notice different 2ww early preg symptoms in different pregnancies? 

I'm 4dpo today & totally obsessive, mainly because I split with my partner a couple of days ago so if I'm not pregnant this month it will be my last chance &#128542;
I have fertility issues (annovulation). I was blessed with a son in 2011, I had to take clomid to conceive him & fell on my first cycle 50mg. Have taken 50mg this time round too & this was also my 1st cycle.

I know we all obsessively symptom spot in the 2WW, and I've been told there's no point as symptoms won't be apparent until implantation, so approx 7dpo onwards. 
With my son I started getting back pain similar to AF pain at around 6-7dpo but no other symptoms until I had cramps the day I tested bfp at 11dpo. I'm normally somebody who gets a lot of breast pain before AF (not every month but most) & a big thing for me was that I had no breast pain at all until I was 6 weeks preg. 
This time I have had sore boobs since I O'd which I'm now thinking could be a bad sign, as I feel like my body doesn't give me sore boobs when I'm first pregnant based on last pregnancy. 
Do u think it's poss that early symptoms could be different with each pregnancy? My post O temps are much higher than they were the month I fell pregnant with my son, which I know is caused by progesterone so maybe I have higher progesterone this month which is what has caused my boobs to hurt more. 
But I'm worried it's a sign of AF coming! I have to say I feel really pre menstrual despite being only 4dpo.


----------



## LuckyMama13

I had different symptoms during each pregnancy, so I would certainly say YES it is possible. With my first we were actively trying, so I just tested when I knew I was late, but I wasn't having any symptoms and it was an easy pregnancy. For my second- I had no symptoms and I had no clue I was pregnant until I started the 3rd month. I was moving internationally and was very busy so it just never came to my mind. Now this pregnancy, I knew something was up because I started having weird symptoms early on that I never had before. My normal AF symptoms weren't there. I threw up suddenly one evening. My nipples were absolutely killing me, and until now my boobs in general hurt in every way. I've had nausea and so on. Symptoms vary for each pregnancy, good luck!


----------



## LisaL79

I got my BFPs early (8dpo first time and 9dpo this time).
With my first, I had some cramping at 5dpo...when I think DD implanted. And on 9 or 10dpo, I had a really bad dizzy spell hit me. Seriously thought I was going to pass out. That only lasted for one day though and that was it for the rest of the TWW.

This time... my breasts were sore (when pressed) since 1dpo, but that was just a recent normal TWW symptom. Other than that, I didn't have any abnormal symptom to make me think I was pregnant.


----------



## Perplexed

i had diff symptoms last time and this time. last time I had sore bbs and cramps early in tww this time nothing of note that I was so sure I wasn't pregnant.


----------



## unicornwish

Thank u for your replies ladies & congrats to u all


----------



## Oswin

Yes, quite different!


----------



## Button#

Yes with DS and my second pregnancy I had no symptoms except implantation spotting. This time the reason I tested was because I was nauseas, not really expecting anything because I was only 10dpo.


----------



## Julesillini8

For all 3 of mine I never really had anything notable during the tww. If someone's reading this, just want to let you know that no symptoms doesn't necessarily mean you're out. 
Anyhow, good luck!


----------



## 05mummy07

All mine have been different. This time around I had no outward signs at all but have such an overwhelming gut instinct that I was. Got my first faint bfp at 10 dpo x


----------



## unicornwish

I'm caught between a gut feeling that I am & a paranoid feeling that I'm not! Next few days are gonna be hell & I'm just dreading how bad I will feel if I'm not


----------



## Iveneverseen

I had quite a few symptoms with 1st and 2nd babies. with 3rd had tender boobs and that was it till i hit 6-7weeks.

Also i had bad bad cramps (probs implantation) with 1st and 2nd and didnt with 3rd.


----------



## Zeri

With both I had implantation pain at 7/8dpo. With my 1st I had lightheadness after implantation only, and with this pregnancy I had AF cramps from 9-14 dpo and onwards only.


----------



## unicornwish

So I guess it can definitely be different then, first time round I didn't know any different this time round I am comparing everything to that & worrying if it's different lol


----------



## Iveneverseen

Don't worry most pregnancies are different.


----------



## rwhite

I think it's entirely possible! In saying that, I seemed to have the exact same experience as I did when pregnant with my son - no signs of implantation at all, no bleeding, cramping or anything. And my early signs were tender breasts starting from about 5 weeks.


----------

